# Big bang, my Europiccola just shorted out



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

I was looking forward to my first taste of the 2Kg Rave coffee assortment that was delivered last week.

The "espresso blend" coffee was nicely ground, my LP was heated up and ready to go, I turned the electric kettle on, perhaps I knocked the LP mains cable.

There was an almighty electrical bang and a smell of burnt insulation, none of the house electrical sockets worked, the main fuse switch had tripped.

It needs an hour to cool down before I assess the situation further.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

It looks OK inside, no charred cables or loose wires.

Don't want to plug it in again, guess I need to find an electrical meter to check things out first.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Had a similar problem a few months ago & it turned out that the mains cable had burnt out inside so I had to replace it - got our electrician to do it as I'm not good with electrics.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> Had a similar problem a few months ago & it turned out that the mains cable had burnt out inside so I had to replace it - got our electrician to do it as I'm not good with electrics.


 That seems quite likely, that is the area that the bang appeared to come from.

The mains cable is held quite tightly by the black plastic locking mechanism, I managed to pull a couple of inches through and it shows considerable flattening and deformation by the grip mechanism but no signs of charring or burning. Note from the sticker inside the machine base (first photo) "OTT 1995" that the plastic cable will be at least 25 years old.

I cannot undo the black plastic cable retaining bolt, my largest spanner is not quite big enough, I guess a 16 or 17 mm is needed, perhaps order a 17mm from ebay.

I think my barefoot coffee making days might be over, rubber boots seem more appropriate if this is going to short out again. Clinging onto several kilos of electrically connected brass will never be the same again.

Investigations ongoing...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The best thing would be to check the resistance of the heating element first, pull of the connectors and check it, should only take a second.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I ended up replacing the cable, element, gaskets and switch lol, my theory was that if I replaced them all then they should work!

As Dave says though check the terminals first.

The good news is that they're really easy to work on.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> The best thing would be to check the resistance of the heating element first, pull of the connectors and check it, should only take a second.


 Good advice, unfortunately my multimeter is no longer working.

Right, I need to get one ordered ASAP. No point plugging this in again until I am 100% certain where the electrical failure was.

Edit: Multi-meter ordered, due next week


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe using this mains adaptor was not the best idea. 😅

Thank goodness that the main circuit breaker was working.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dave_E said:


> Maybe using this mains adaptor was not the best idea. 😅
> 
> Thank goodness that the main circuit breaker was working.
> 
> View attachment 41832


 *Holy shit, you're kidding right! There is a little thing called an earth and yours isn't. That could have killed you or someone else and I'm not kidding!*

*Before plugging it again, cut that POS off and wire on a proper 3 pin plug *and when you get your new multimeter, check for earth continuity. If you don't have an RCD in the fusebox protecting the socket it's plugged into, I'd also get a socket RCD protector.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Masterplug-Single-Socket-Safety-Adaptor/dp/B000RZDNZM/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=rcd&qid=1593089003&sr=8-2

Oh I'm not joking about any of this, deadly serious.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave_E said:


> Maybe using this mains adaptor was not the best idea.
> Thank goodness that the main circuit breaker was working.
> <img alt="2023149502_PlugSocket.jpg.34c9600cd3f6a2acbec0a0903269b443.jpg" data-fileid="41832" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/2023149502_PlugSocket.jpg.34c9600cd3f6a2acbec0a0903269b443.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Metal base, metal boiler, water, 240V and 1KW going through. Surely, I'll use this el cheapo adapter, one not suitable, without earth connection.

You are lucky!

Do yourself a favour which hopefully you'll thank us in the long run: swap that plug for a good 3 pin UK plug. Easily done.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

shit me!

i'm no electrician but I echo the sentiments of other respondents. Get that earthed with a UK plug asap!


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> *Holy shit, you're kidding right! There is a little thing called an earth and yours isn't. That could have killed you or someone else and I'm not kidding!*
> 
> *Before plugging it again, cut that POS off and wire on a proper 3 pin plug *and when you get your new multimeter, check for earth continuity. If you don't have an RCD in the fusebox protecting the socket it's plugged into, I'd also get a socket RCD protector.
> 
> ...


 this reminded me to go check the adaptor my grinder is plugged into...ashamed to say it is also not earthed properly!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

facboy said:


> this reminded me to go check the adaptor my grinder is plugged into...ashamed to say it is also not earthed properly!


Cut the plug and wire a proper UK plug in. Very easy thing to do.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

that would probably void the warranty, i'll get a proper schuko adaptor and a plug, and decide tomorrow when they arrive .


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

facboy said:


> that would probably void the warranty, i'll get a proper schuko adaptor and a plug, and decide tomorrow when they arrive .


 Really? Putting a decent plug on would void the warranty?

But "plugging" it in using a couple of bits of coat hanger gaffer taped to the two-pins of a European plug and shoving them into a socket with a screwdriver while smearing a blob of chewing gum into to earth port of the plug wouldn't!

Ignoring the likelihood of a warranty on a bit of kit from last century.

Also ignoring the fact that that he's been using that death trap for gawd knows how long!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I formally make this award to the members @Dave_E and @facboy


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Why oh why don't they all come with IEC hot inlet connections why are they always hardwired!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

facboy said:


> that would probably void the warranty, i'll get a proper schuko adaptor and a plug, and decide tomorrow when they arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know where you'll buy a brand new Europiccola from. I mean, I wouldn't, personally. Most of us here who have one would have for one second hand. Mine is from 2012. Some here have hem from the 70s or 60s.

Anyhow,

I bought brand new kit from A very reputable retailer we all know, expensive stuff, machines, grinders, coffee roasters. First thing I asked: "Can I change the plug, would this invalidate the warranty?" Their answer: "No it would not." And so I did. For all of them.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I formally make this award to the members @Dave_E and @facboy


 Thank you Dave, will the award appear in the sidebar under my profile name?

More seriously, I realise I was a bit silly, however all my portable appliances use non UK plugs connected with adaptors or foreign extension leads when I am home, this one should have been changed.

I purchased this wonderful beast a quarter of a century ago when I was working in Rome, I saw it in a shop window and it was love at first sight. Ever since I have lived a nomadic lifestyle, never enough spare time at home to get the beauty up and running.

Fifteen years ago the Portafilter and Steam wand went missing when I was moving to a new apartment which did not help.

Last month I purchased a replacement portafilter, a tamper, tamp mat, head gasket set, a Stanley spanner set, split ring pliers, TX20 torx key etc, etc, etc, and was heading towards being able to make a drinkable espresso. There was enough pressure to get one last shot pulled after it had blown up yesterday, and that one was quite decent.

Hopefully I will be able to check the electrics out early next week, replace the plug, and get it fired up again!


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave_E said:


> <img alt="plug.jpg.3de1adca6ca4e2fc403dc2f8b5b0df04.jpg" data-fileid="41887" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/plug.jpg.3de1adca6ca4e2fc403dc2f8b5b0df04.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


 - shout out if you need any help!

Edit: Some images here from me, back in the day 

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/25443-eu-plug-to-uk-plug/?do=findComment&comment=353183


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I don't know where you'll buy a brand new Europiccola from. I mean, I wouldn't, personally. Most of us here who have one would have for one second hand. Mine is from 2012. Some here have hem from the 70s or 60s.
> 
> Anyhow,
> 
> I bought brand new kit from A very reputable retailer we all know, expensive stuff, machines, grinders, coffee roasters. First thing I asked: "Can I change the plug, would this invalidate the warranty?" Their answer: "No it would not." And so I did. For all of them.


 I'm not talking about his Europiccola, I'm talking about my grinder which is 6 months old.

Admittedly I haven't asked Baratza, who probably wouldn't care at all! But I did ask another grinder manufacturer who we are all very familiar with whether I could change a Euro plug to a UK one and was told it would invalidate the warranty.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

facboy said:


> I'm not talking about his Europiccola, I'm talking about my grinder which is 6 months old.
> Admittedly I haven't asked Baratza, who probably wouldn't care at all! But I did ask another grinder manufacturer who we are all very familiar with whether I could change a Euro plug to a UK one and was told it would invalidate the warranty.


That's strange. The best you can do then is to buy a suitable adapter, and, when the warranty is over, swap the plug around.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

ah...as i said with Baratza i doubt they will care at all.

as far as the other manufacturer goes, it was a pre-sales enquiry so i'm just going to buy one with a UK plug.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

bleh, turns out i had the 'right' adaptor in the cupboard this whole time. all this talk has made me paranoid, made sure the earth pin was connected with a multimeter.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

*If somebody is able to advise...*

My test meter has arrived already so I have checked the Europiccola electrics as well as I am able, all wires and connections have been tested for continuity, note, I am not an expert.

The resistance across the heating element was about 54 Ohms, is that in the right range?

I think the next step has to be a dissection of the compressed mains cable section, I can't plug this beauty in again till I know what is at fault.

Test Summary:



When it blew there was no flooding, the base was dry inside, it was on a dry surface


Mains cable appears sound apart from the *section that was tightly clamped* at the point of entry to the base. Test shows no shorting even when the cable is twisted.


All asbestos covered internal connecting wires appear sound, undamaged, no sign of electrical burning or shorting.


Earth connections to base and boiler have good continuity to the newly fitted UK style mains plug.


Neutral mains-in wire to switch-in, good.


Switch on/off works as expected.


Switch-out to thermal fuse-in, good.


Thermal fuse has good continuity, good appearance.


Thermal fuse-out to boiler terminal, good.


Boiler, no continuity across boiler terminals, resistance about *54 Ohms*.


Boiler terminal to thermostat, good.


Thermostat to live mains-in wire, good.


Thanks for any advice, suggestions, or assurance.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

naively, i think that's about right if it's meant to consume about 1kw?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Could be sheath has gone and it's shorting out to earth when it heats/gets warmer.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Could be sheath has gone and it's shorting out to earth when it heats/gets warmer.


 Thank you Dave, that was the problem.

I had my Stanley knife ready to carry out a full autopsy on the cable, but once I was able to slacken the plastic cable clamping bolt, the cause became obvious.

Should be able to fix it this afternoon, might nip down to Wilko for a pair of rubber gloves before I make my next coffee.

Cheers.


----------

